# Poll: 2nd »Composer of the week« January 15th, 2007



## Frederik Magle

Time have now come to vote for the second »Talk Classical - Composer of the Week«!

This time with a more diversified selection, spanning from the Italian classical era composer Boccherini over Hector Berlioz (returning from the last poll) and the Russian composer Nikolai Medtner to the contemporary composers Philip Glass from USA and Tan Dun from China. The poll will be open until Wednesday afternoon (72 hours from now).

Let the voting commence! - And don't forget to nominate the composers you would like to see featured (and write about) at the »Composer of the Week« nomination thread


----------



## Frederik Magle

Don't forget to vote


----------



## Daniel

At first it looked like a sure first place for Nikolai Medtner, but that changed. We have a new winner: Hector Berlioz! Congratulations! featured by Robert Newman  Thank you all for voting!


----------

